# running jboss at boot time

## java geek

Hello,

I'm having a problem getting jboss to boot at run time. I can execute  \etc\init.d\jboss start from the command line as user jboss, but the service fails to start when the system boots. I see the message while the server s booting and it says jboss loaded correctly, but I can't see it using ps -lA. When I attemd to stop the service after boot time, I get an error !!!package jboss not found. I'm using jboss 3.2.1

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## sharky44

What runlevel did you put jboss in?  It does depend on your network connection, so be sure it's in the same (or a later-loaded) runlevel as/than that.  For example, my net.eth0 resides in /etc/runlevels/default (the default runlevel), so jboss shouldn't be in the boot runlevel which loads before it:

```
# rc-update del jboss boot

# rc-update add jboss default
```

I'm also pretty sure if you run 

```
/etc/init.d/jboss start
```

 as root, it would work as well (it'll still run JBoss as the jboss user)

HTH.

As it doesn't seem a whole lot of Gentoo people are running JBoss, maybe you could help me out as well?  When I start JBoss and go to

http://localhost:8080/jmx-console/ and click on service=Hypersonic, then try to invoke startDatabaseManager(), I can't get the HSQL Database Manager to appear.  I've googled about it and came up with something that suggested doing

```
# xhost +localhost
```

but still no luck.  Does the database manager work for you?

(i'm trying to go through this tutorial: http://www.tusc.com.au/tutorial/html/chap1.html)

----------

## sharky44

ah, you may also check this out:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68773&highlight=jboss

----------

## gapon

 *sharky44 wrote:*   

> What runlevel did you put jboss in?  It does depend on your network connection, so be sure it's in the same (or a later-loaded) runlevel as/than that.  For example, my net.eth0 resides in /etc/runlevels/default (the default runlevel), so jboss shouldn't be in the boot runlevel which loads before it:
> 
> ```
> # rc-update del jboss boot
> 
> ...

 

I have the same problem :/

```

2005-04-17 15:37:31,126 ERROR [org.jboss.jdbc.HypersonicDatabase] Failed to start database manager

java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

   at org.jboss.jdbc.HypersonicDatabase$1.run(HypersonicDatabase.java:562)

Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError

   at org.hsqldb.util.CommonSwing.setDefaultColor(Unknown Source)

   at org.hsqldb.util.DatabaseManagerSwing.main(Unknown Source)

   at org.hsqldb.util.DatabaseManagerSwing.main(Unknown Source)

   ... 5 more

```

can anybody help me, please? thanks a lot!

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi I have the same problem. It seems to be a problem with the CLASSPATH environment variable. I am new to Java and Enterprise Java so any hints on how to set

the classpath are welcome. Are you guys using 

```
java-config   --set-system-classpath 
```

 Or do you modify the appropiate members in /etc/env.d/ directly ?

Also any tipps on which path's to add to the classpath are welcome. Also has anyone JBoss working with hypersonic db ? BTW i am using Jboss 3.2.5 from gentoo stable.

thanks

----------

